# Go Duck Yourself !.....



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

I did ....

Peeked into the cooker an hour ago .........."Brand New 2013 Indian Runner Duck " These guys are a kick in the pants .... " flightless and stand erect like a penguin walking around" too cute for words~ you can bet on more pics soon ...... as more should be hatching out . 






JD~:shy:


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 11, 2013)

Do they taste good?


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2013)

OMG, I love ducks. Used to have some when I was a kid, many moons agoLOL. I just don't like the poop all over. I always wanted one when I had my big pond, but the poop stopped me. Can't wait to see them completely out. Your not raising them to eat, RIGHT!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 11, 2013)

Cutebaby! I raised an Indian Runner when I was in high school. Black with a green shimmer. Pretty duck. 

What else do you got in that incubator??? LOL


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

wellington said:


> OMG, I love ducks. Used to have some when I was a kid, many moons agoLOL. I just don't like the poop all over. I always wanted one when I had my big pond, but the poop stopped me. Can't wait to see them completely out. Your not raising them to eat, RIGHT!





No Barb .... not for food ... I was turned on to these guys many moons ago from another tortoise breeder. I went for a tortoise visit and these two birds followed me around the entire time . I had never seen them before and actually back then it was still pretty new in the pet trade for these. Anyhow I was hooked ..and "got me some eggs" <~~~red neck talk ...hatched them out ... and actually started breeding them myself...and working with genetics and color variations. ( sound familiar? ) With you knowing about some curve balls Iâ€™ve encountered .. and having more time on my hands , I ordered some eggs a month back ....and Wa-La ,,,, Dejevu 20 years later . 




Team Gomberg said:


> Cutebaby! I raised an Indian Runner when I was in high school. Black with a green shimmer. Pretty duck.
> 
> What else do you got in that incubator??? LOL



Arenâ€™t they Neat~O Heather ? ..... The black one's are my favo ... I also got into the Pie'ds.
as far as the bator .... SHHHHHHHHHH ..........


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2013)

Very cool Jeff and soooo glad they will only be pets. I knew you were a good guy




Jd3 said:


> Do they taste good?



You on the other hand are not . I'm kidding


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 11, 2013)

So can we be expecting ducks for sale soon? I have a nice, large pool that no one uses


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

wellington said:


> Very cool Jeff and soooo glad they will only be pets. I knew you were a good guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I saw the sarcasm .. But it was too easy .. So not all that funny. But Jd .. Yes actually you can eat them and they are more nutritious than your standard duck â€¦..being less in fat. Also the eggs are superb to chicken eggs and better for you .


----------



## kathyth (Aug 11, 2013)

This really made me laugh. I knew it would be a tortoise or maybe a Cockatoo.
That baby duck is the cutest thing I have ever seen!
I can't wait for more pictures.
I thought I had hobbies.....


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

well..K' ..theres the frogs ....and the flesh eating beetles too!


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool Jeff and soooo glad they will only be pets. I knew you were a good guy
> ...





I really wanted to know if they taste good.... Less fat sounds like a no! 

How about their eggs? 

We have laying hens and geese. Geese taste good. Laying hens are tough.... 

Our geese are terrible pets. They're mean! We've never had ducks.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is some old pictures from way back â€¦â€¦again one of my first Indian runners I hatched â€¦â€¦




And a whole bunch of them lil buggersâ€¦..






Some other fun â€œbird eggsâ€ â€¦..the Large one a Peacock â€¦the middle Indian Runner Ducks and the tiny eggs â€¦ are Japanese Painted Button quailâ€¦they are soooo tiny when they hatch â€¦ the size of a bumble beeâ€¦..





And the â€˜Piedâ€ Peacock â€¦..hatching out â€¦


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Aug 11, 2013)

OMG they are so darn cuteeeeeeee.. I want one LOL


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

Ahhh ha ... I found one (these are old pics) ... here is a pic of a Mum' and her teenagers....


----------



## pam (Aug 11, 2013)

Cooooooooooooool


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 11, 2013)

These pics are great JD!! I have always loved ducks!!! I had two mallord ducks growing up. We had a baby pool for them too. They were so much fun to have!! Paul and Paula were their names... lol Cant wait to see more pics of your babies!! How exciting!! The Cove just gets better and better everyday!!


----------



## Jd3 (Aug 11, 2013)

What are there temperaments like? How much do they eat? 

And how big? We're parting ways with the geese soon... We won't have anything that big again.


----------



## AnnV (Aug 11, 2013)

We were just talking about the runner ducks. We wondered if they did indeed swim.
We have a pond in our yard at the new house in FL. When we move there in a year or so, we thought about some ducks. A friend had the Indian runners and loved them. But I wasnt sure if they would be good in a pond. No one I know that has had them actually had a pond. 
My real favorite is the darling little call ducks. Smaller poops too, I imagine.

What kind of housing do ducks need, if any (in FL).

Ann from CT


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

The mature adults are about 26-30â€ for males ( Drakes) and a tad bit smaller 22-28â€ for females ( ducks) when standing erect. They do not need a pond , but water just deep enough to bath in . They donâ€™t swim or spend countless hours in the waterâ€¦but they can swim . Unlike other ducks, the Indian Runner stands erect when walking which gives them a characteristic of a jogging/running motion. Another identifying characteristic of the Indian Runner Duck , is its shape which looks like a giant wine bottle. They also have long, snake-like neck. When wandering around they walk flat but stand upright when disturbed. Indian Runners are a relatively small breed of duck, 3-5 lb for drakes and about 3-4 lb for ducks. Drakes are about 26-32â€œ, ducks 24-28â€ . They can be kept outdoors in a small pen or garden area ( they are awesome pest control buddies) Love to eat slugs ....
They need protection from the elements of course, in which a simple Dog-Loo, rabbit type hutch works fine.




luvpetz27 said:


> These pics are great JD!! I have always loved ducks!!! I had two mallord ducks growing up. We had a baby pool for them too. They were so much fun to have!! Paul and Paula were their names... lol Cant wait to see more pics of your babies!! How exciting!! The Cove just gets better and better everyday!!



Why Thank ya Amy .....


----------



## bigred (Aug 11, 2013)

We have 3 ducks down the street in the neighbors front yard, they have a kiddie pool for them. We had ducks and chickens as kids, my mom was just saying she wanted some ducks. Im going to send you an email


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

bigred said:


> We have 3 ducks down the street in the neighbors front yard, they have a kiddie pool for them. We had ducks and chickens as kids, my mom was just saying she wanted some ducks. Im going to send you an email



I'll set ya up Ed no problem.....there should be more hatching.....


----------



## bigred (Aug 11, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > We have 3 ducks down the street in the neighbors front yard, they have a kiddie pool for them. We had ducks and chickens as kids, my mom was just saying she wanted some ducks. Im going to send you an email
> ...



My mom is going to be 90 in a couple months and she still is always wanting new animals all the time


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2013)

bigred said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...


Way to go Mom !


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 12, 2013)

One day old .... and already a trooper! 










JD~


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh my god....this is sooooo cute

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2013)

OMG, soooo cute. Ducks are some of the cutest babies. How relaxing is that. So cool. So jealous right now.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 12, 2013)

wellington said:


> OMG, soooo cute. Ducks are some of the cutest babies. How relaxing is that. So cool. So jealous right now.


Barb ..... ya got that right ! ....


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 12, 2013)

Sooo cute 
Rhis mother had 17 babies...
Sometimes they still come by...but they poop everywhere horrible

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 12, 2013)

Great Pics Sandra ... what type of ducks are those?


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 12, 2013)

Great pics JD!!! So adorable!!  


Sandra.....thats a lot of ducks!!   Love the pics!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 12, 2013)

I had a pair of Mallards at my old place , the pond was right near my front door â€¦.


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, I have to know. With you letting the ducks in on that light colored rug/carpet. You didn't do the house cleaning did you . That's the kind of ducks I had as a kid, mallards. 

So, I have always wondered, if it was true or an old wise tale. If you hatch a duck or chicken and the first thing they see is you, do they think you are their momma? Where they follow you every place you go, like they would their momma. I have always heard it, never hatched an egg to know if it works or not.


----------



## AnnV (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, it is called imprinting.
I once saw a duck who was imprinted on a blk Lab. They escaped their yard and were wondering the neighborhood. Poor duck was running it's little feet off trying to keep up with the dog. 

Ann from CT


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2013)

AnnV said:


> Yes, it is called imprinting.
> I once saw a duck who was imprinted on a blk Lab. They escaped their yard and were wondering the neighborhood. Poor duck was running it's little feet off trying to keep up with the dog.
> 
> Ann from CT



Thanks. I thought it was, heard a lot of stories, just never really knew. I can imagine that poor duck trying to keep up with a dog, too funny, yet kinda sad


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 12, 2013)

Absolutely â€¦.and with these species..(hard to capture with pic .. you need video ) â€¦they run v^v^v^ right behind you standing fully erect. Itâ€™s a riot to see the little oneâ€™s keeping up .. They are fast! â€¦.and those big goofy feetâ€¦.when babies look soooo funny! 
And when pooped out ... will nestle right up to you and sit on your shoulder just like a parrot . 
And yes .....Barb ... I clean my own house...,,,,,,,, I just have help now!

and trust me those ducks didnt get past the front entry ....


----------



## animalfreak (Aug 12, 2013)

Haha awe! I loved all the SUPER cute duckling pics!  The imprinting was neat!! I think it would be so cool to raise a baby duck, just the poop.... There's a pond a couple blocks from our house that has tons of ducks, ducklings, geese, and some gorgeous Canadian geese!! I live in northern Texas.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 12, 2013)

I love all these pics! I had never heard of this type of a duck. I also always wondered if the imprinting thing was true. They are just so adorable!


----------

